# Question about Powdered Fish Antibiotics



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone know.....If the fish mox is not available in capsule form, could the powdered formulas be mixed with water or juice and be taken safely? I am finding more and more that the fish antibiotics are being marketed in powder form and not so easy to find in capsules unless ordered online.. I have empty capsules that can be filled but what if that is not available and you have the powder only?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, but they are rather nasty tasting. Use the capsules to pack if you have them. Otherwise, you can mix with flour and a little water to make a pill if that is easier to get down. I wouldn't make many up ahead of time though. I've made pills with herbs and with powdered antibiotics.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Should work just fine but I wouldnt mix them with juice because some juices counteract some antibiotics.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

ok, now if STHF maybe do what you have to to live, but for now check with your Doctor for antibiotics.

Powdered vs capsules; they should have a % of what antibiotics are in the powder.
so you know how much your giving the fish.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I just order mine online. The codes are exactly the same as what my doctor orders.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Does the powdered form include directions/instructions as to the mg dosage per teaspoon or whatever of the powder? Otherwise, how can you know what dosage you are taking/giving? Dosage is EXTREMELY important when treating infections.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

This was for future information, I have fish mox in capsule form already and I have empty fillable capsules but I am noticing the capsules are getting harder to get locally so I wanted to know about the powders before I run into the problem. I do have a doctor and can get meds when needed but I am a long term prepper and I don't want to wait until a crisis to look for this information. As for dosage, I am medically trained and even though that does not make me a "know it all", it makes me a "know some of it"  I also have books, and my doctor gave me the appropriate dosage info. Also, this is a good source of info on dosage:http://www.truthistreason.net/guide-to-veterinary-drugs-for-human-consumption-post-shtf
It's exactly what my private doctor told me. The mg is listed on each package for powdered and for capsules. 

Cyngbaeld: I was thinking about pills as an alternative, do you think flour or cornstarch or rice flour would work best? Any pros or cons? 

I am noticing more and more websites offering these products are posting disclaimers and the prices are going up and shelf life going down as more people are turning to this for their medical needs. If anyone is interested in stocking these items they may want to get some soon.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I had the best luck with plain white flour. If you have to go gluten free, then egg whites can be used as a binder with the gluten free flour. I haven't tried any other binders.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can buy empty gelatin capsules from any health food store.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> You can buy empty gelatin capsules from any health food store.


I have a supply of them, my question was for future knowledge in case for whatever reason I did not have the supply I currently have. They are very cheap too so hopefully I won't run out but it's good to have the knowledge of other options


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Right now, I can still buy from alldaychemist.com. They have exceptionally good prices compared to anywhere in the US, have a good on-line reputation, and I've ordered from them several times. They also have a much larger assortment of meds than can be obtained for animals (such as asthma meds, etc).
Why would someone choose animal meds if human meds are available? Not trying to be a pain, but maybe there is something about animal meds I don't understand?
The pigs and sheep can use people-meds, so I have extra for them, too.
Kit


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Fish mox is the exact same as people meds.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, it's the same meds. I've added antibiotics to an order with ADC when I need to buy something else (like my asthma meds), because of the $25 shipping fee. And it takes several weeks to arrive, and has to go through customs. 

Sometimes I buy fishmox because it isn't examined by customs, and it arrives in a couple of days. But they do cost more.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, you're right in that the prices have gone WAY up on these  My bottle of FishFlexForte (500mg Cephalexin) is about half empty, and I just looked at the price from the place I order from....and it's gone up about $10/bottle <<faint>> . Still cheaper than a vet visit, so I'll still order them. But wowza, that's a heck of a jump.

I primarily use mine in the dogs, but I have given the FishMox to my kids before and I've taken them myself when needed as well. 

I trust the Fish antibiotics more than I trust things shipped from overseas, myself.... I ordered some pills from overseas once - one of the pharmacies recommended here, I forget which one, and I had side effects with the overseas pills that I didn't experience when I took my Rx pills from the USA (and they were supposedly the same thing). The overseas pills still worked, but the side effects were nasty enough that I went back to my Rx pills. YMMV


----------

